# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  มัดรวมชุด intel 775 E7400+เมนบอร์ด asus P5KPL-AM/PS มีฝาหลัง+Ram ddr2 2gb

## holiday

ปิดกระทู้ ขายแล้วครับ เดินทางไปสุรินทร์ แล้ว  ek215061749th ขอบคุณ hamradio ครับ 

มัดรวมชุด intel 775 core 2 duo E7400 (2.80 ghz) 3m 1066 
พร้อม mb asus P5KPL-AM/PS มีฝาหลัง การ์ดจอ ออนบอร์ด
Ram DDR2 2g/800 *1x1 ประกัน lt 

ราคา 2390บาท
ต่าย 088-6108194


ใช้งานได้ปกติ ประกันใจ 7 วัน 
ทดสอบและรับของ นนทบุรี สะพานพระราม5/คลองเตย

----------

